# Tampa Bay Aquarium Society Fish Auction!



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny. It's in the old fogey city.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I'll try and be there. I'm in the process of setting up a tank now but might have some room by the time November rolls around.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Funny. It's in the old fogey city.


You should fit right in.



psych said:


> Sounds interesting. I'll try and be there. I'm in the process of setting up a tank now but might have some room by the time November rolls around.


Awesome! This'll be my first time going, I hear there's usually a fantastic turnout and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> You should fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! This'll be my first time going, I hear there's usually a fantastic turnout and I'm really looking forward to it!


Too bad everyone would disagree with you on that. You're the old moderator remember?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=650833


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You'd better hang on to your auction # next week. You might end up going home with something a little more $$ than a few surprise guppies...


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> You'd better hang on to your auction # next week. You might end up going home with something a little more $$ than a few surprise guppies...


You're that expensive?


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

My buddy crammed a snowmobile engine in an old golf cart and tried to give it to his grandma in Sun City. It would flat fly. Pink zebra fur seat. She didn't like it and security escorted us out.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Laura's mission statement

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1lof5Ho1Jw


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How did we get from a fish auction to a hot rodded golf cart and ancient song? :confused1:

ROFL


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> How did we get from a fish auction to a hot rodded golf cart and ancient song? :confused1:
> 
> ROFL


Why knot? That song is your mantra anyway.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

:confused1:


----------

